# 1 Webspace, 2 verschiedene Domains



## dodoman (16. März 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe ein sehr mühsames Problem bei dem ich einfach nicht weiter weiss.
Ich probiere es einmal "einfach" zu erklären. 

Auf einem Webspace habe ich eine homepage 
->  z.B. www.page1.org . 
nun möchte ich aber auf dem selben Webspace eine andere Seite welche über www.page2.ch erreichbar ist und in ein unterverzeichniss geht
 (z.B. www.page1.org/unterverzeichniss/index.html). 
Wie kann ich das jetzt anstellen, dass mann von www.page2.ch direkt zu www.page1.org/unterverzeichniss/index.html kommt?

(www.page2.ch ruft nun inner www.page2.ogr auf aber einfach mit der page2-domain...)

Falls ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt habe bitte einfach reklamieren   !

Mit liebem Gruss

dodo


----------



## danube (16. März 2004)

Stellt sich die Frage ob du nur Webspace bei einem Anbieter hast, dann musst du den Fragen oder ob du nen eigenen Server hast.


----------



## dodoman (16. März 2004)

Also ich soll fragen ob ich einen Server für mich ganz alleine habe?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2004)

Hi,

dein Anbieter muss nur einen zusätzlichen VHost-Eintrag im Apache anlegen und DocumentRoot auf ein beliebiges Verzeichnis zeigen lassen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. März 2004)

Im Normlfall sollte dein Provider sowas anbieten.
Dann kannst du ganz einfach einer Domain ein Verzeichnis zuordnen,
Bei wem bist du denn?


----------



## dodoman (19. März 2004)

Also der Webspace ist von domainhost.ch und die Domain habe ich bei switch registriert. Muss ich nun wegem dem vHost Eintrag bei domainhost.ch oder bei switch.ch anfragen? 

(sorry, aber ich habs irgendwie nicht recht begriffen   )

gruss dodo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2004)

Dafür ist ausschließlich dein Provider zuständig. Auch solltest du diesen wegen solchen Anliegen kontaktieren, da sowieso nur er dir helfen kann.


----------

